
 Britain is world's 7th most stable and prosperous nation - US 22nd - gibsonf1
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article3613926.ece
======
pg
Yet another GIGO ranking of nations according to arbitrary criteria.

The flow of immigration between e.g. the US and the UK is the opposite of what
this ranking predicts. Are they proposing the immigrants don't know enough to
act in their own interest?

In my experience, immigration patterns of educated workers are the best
indication of all of what countries are desirable to live in. The costs of
moving to a new country are so high that people have to be really sure before
they'll do it.

If people move to Silicon Valley despite the proliferation of small arms in
the US or the flow of drugs from Mexico, it's not a sign that they're stupid,
but that the weighting of components in this study was wrong.

~~~
cperciva
_If people move to Silicon Valley despite the proliferation of small arms in
the US or the flow of drugs from Mexico, it's not a sign that they're stupid,
but that the weighting of components in this study was wrong._

... or, more likely, that the people who move to Silicon Valley have different
priorities from most people.

~~~
pg
We moved to Pittsburgh, and we weren't troubled by the proliferation of small
arms or drugs from Mexico there either.

------
pixcavator
"The top ten comprise also the Vatican, Sweden, Luxembourg, Monaco, Gibraltar,
San Marino, Liechtenstein, the Netherlands and the Irish Republic. "

Nice list! They compare the Vatican to the US? It's a joke...

~~~
cperciva
If you want a stable government, the Vatican is the place to be. About the
only disadvantage it has in terms of governmental stability is that every head
of state since it was formed in 1929 has died while in office. :-)

